

GitHub battles largest DDoS in site’s history, targeted at anti-censorship tools - sergeant3
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/03/github-battles-largest-ddos-in-sites-history-targeted-at-anti-censorship-tools/

======
ccvannorman
> with the DDoS specifically targeting two GitHub projects that are designed
> to combat censorship in China: GreatFire, and cn-nytimes, a Chinese language
> version of the New York Times.

"Hey guys, let's eliminate censorship and citizen awareness by carrying out
the biggest DDOS attack in the history of the internet against two projects we
feel threatened by! People will abandon the projects and forget all about
anti-censorship if we do that!"

My guess is these programs end up living somehow (surprise, surprise!) and if
anything this will dig heels in for anti-censor proponents and conjure the
Stresisand effect for these two programs in particular.

